# Blechlocher mit "Nase"



## Nico99 (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Es gibt ja die normalen Blechlocher in den PG- oder ISO-Grössen für Maulschlüssel. 
Wenn ich allerdings die Löcher für Taster oder Leuchtmelder damit herstelle, dann muss ich die Nut für den Verdehschutz am Taster selbst feilen oder wie auch immer herstellen.

Meine Frage: gibt es die Blechlocher für 22,5mm-Einbauten, die sofort diese Nut mit ausstanzen? Kennt jemand einen Hersteller oder Lieferanten? 

Mfg

Nico


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Januar 2010)

wir haben dafür diese zange http://www.toolup.com/greenlee/720....=CAbecome&utm_medium=CA&utm_term=greenlee+720


----------



## jabba (8 Januar 2010)

Fertige Stanzen hab ich noch nicht gesehen, in der alten Firma hatten wir eine Zange von Moeller dafür, die wurde in das 22.5mm Loch eingesetzt und damit die Nase rausgestanzt.
Weis aber keine Nummer und ob die so etwas noch haben, ich würde aber mal nach so einer zange (Stanze) nur für die Nase suchen.


----------



## Nico99 (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ja,die Zangen kenne ich auch, z.B. Von Moeller.
Aber es gibt auch die Stanzen, wo alles in einem Gang geht.


----------



## M_K (8 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

die gibts z.B. von Klauke.

Die Blechlocher machen das 22,5mm Loch und 4 Nuten gleichzeitig.
Der Locher hat die Artikelnummer 50602381


Grüße
Michael


----------



## Nico99 (8 Januar 2010)

Danke!

habe heute noch den KLAUKE-Katalog geblättert auf der Suche danach und dann wohl übersehen


----------

